# Glitched Game -invisible villager house



## cheddarcat (Sep 26, 2013)

Wolfgang was supposed to move into my town. I got his plot down where I wanted, saved the game. TTed ahead one day. 

Issy doesn't say anyone new moved in. My map shows the house being there, but when I got to house, it is invisible. You cannot walk through the area, it is just like a house is there. No signs of Wolfgang at all.

I went ahead another day, and then another. No house, but still shows it there. *sighs* 

EDIT: I no longer think this has to do with TTing. It simply glitched out. I think it was caused by having Wolfgang move in through adoption from another town, and before he put his plot down, I invited a camper Wolfgang to live in my town. I thought that since Wolfgang was in my campsite, that he wasn't going to move in so I asked him to move in. I think this caused some strange problem. I got mail saying he wasn't going to move in the day his plot turned invisible.

Point is, I have an invisible house where you cannot build anything/walk through. Wolfgang is listed on my map but I cannot send mail to him because he doesn't exist. If I click on the animal list/map it crashes my game. No animal can move in because Wolfgang is still considered an 'in progress' mover, despite the fact that he will never move in.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Sep 26, 2013)

I have never heard about Time Traveling corrupting your game but this is VERY strange. A Glitch I guess.  I'd say try to invite a random villager in? His house may disappear when you do that. I don't have any other ideas though... Let's hope you can fix this somehow.


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a letter in the mail saying he isn't moving in....but his invisible house is here.

I should try to invite someone in, I might try it.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Sep 26, 2013)

You should try to snag one from the Trading Plaza. If it's one you don't really like you'd have to TT them out later, I guess. Still way better than deleting your town.


----------



## MewFromSkyeim (Sep 26, 2013)

That's really weird! If it doesn't work soon I would give you my Wolfgang but I already have a buyer for him.


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a camper right now, I may try to move him in t see what happens. 

I can trigger the move in request, and the game (lost first time), so that looks good. I have a bad feeling they will send me a letter saying they can't move in after I ask them. 

I guess I will try to see what happens. Might as well, the invisible house seem permanent!

- - - Post Merge - - -

and thanks Mew, I am a little upset about Wolfgang because he was my favorite cranky, but I can get over that. I just don't think I can have 10 villagers anymore D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cousteau is moving in. Let us see what happens!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh no! I clicked on the list for villagers next to the map to see if Wolfgang's name was there..and the game crashed!

That is not a good sign D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can, however, look at the list of animals to send mail to. Wolfgang is not listed.


----------



## Pimmy (Sep 26, 2013)

oh gosh, that's all so weird! I hope it manages to sort itself out D:


----------



## MewFromSkyeim (Sep 26, 2013)

That's pretty bad!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 26, 2013)

Never head of TT messing up the game :O
I really hope he does come to you


----------



## SliceAndDice (Sep 26, 2013)

So now you have Custeau and Wolfgangs Ghosthouse? D:


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 26, 2013)

This could actually have nothing to do with TTing, but it might. Once I saw where Wolfgang had his house, I saved the game. I TTd ahead a day, but I also changed the time by a few hours. the origincal time was something like 3:56 am. I changed it to 00:56 am along with the date.

When I came back, Wolfgang's plot was still there and he hadn't moved it. Before the date change, Ankha was in my campsite. I come back after the change, and Leonardo was in my campsite. 

I still went ahead a day.

Wait, it is even stranger now that I think about it. I adopted Wolfgang from someone, and went forward to when he should have put his plot down and it wasn't there. Someone was in my campsite and I checked it, and it was Wolfgang so I invited him to my town. So it may have tried to move in two Wolfgangs?

I am so confused.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a feeling it has to do with the Wolfgang in my campsite that I invited to my town, when I already had a Wolfgang moving in >.> I thought he was lost, and since he was in my campsite I figured he wasn't moving in. *twitches*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cousteau sent me mail saying he can't move in.

Looks like no one can move into my town. Now I wonder if anyone can move out, or if it is stuck in a 'mover' stage, and thus unable to have anyone move in and out? 

I might be ok with this. My 8 villagers are pretty much dreamies, I was thinking of trading Whitney but I am not opposed to keeping her.

I suppose I will never have a Rudy or Bob...and no jock or cranky PWPs EVER. UGH.


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 26, 2013)

I just updated my dream town. Can someone go check it out? The invisible house is the only one on the north side of the river, next to my alt's house.

BEWARE! SAVE BEFORE YOU GO TO MY DREAM TOWN! I am not sure if looking at the villager list next to the map will crash your town! It crashes mine! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 26, 2013)

I just saved and quitted, Will check now


----------



## Amyy (Sep 26, 2013)

the game crashes when i tried to look at the list o-o


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 26, 2013)

Game didnt crash for me


----------



## ItsHelenKayy (Sep 26, 2013)

omfg! nice paths btw, but when i went to your town it crashed my game o.o


----------



## Farobi (Sep 26, 2013)

umm it crashed when i tried to check the list wtf.


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 26, 2013)

Did any of you run into the invisible Wolfgang house? I assume it is there if the list crashes games like it does with mine.

And thank for liking my paths itshelenkayy, I made them myself and love them <3

Thank you everyone for checking it out. I appreciate it, although there is nothing to really be done...I was simply curious XD


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 26, 2013)

My game just crashed


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 26, 2013)

I am very tired and must go to bed. Thanks again everyone who read my rant/mystery and checked out my dream town. I will be back after I wakeup. 

I suppose the moral of the story is...don't invite a camper to live in your town when that same villager is moving into your town, because I think that is the issue.


----------



## unravel (Sep 26, 2013)

cheddarcat said:


> I suppose the moral of the story is...don't invite a camper to live in your town when that same villager is moving into your town, because I think that is the issue.



I don't think so maybe it's a bug better contact Nintendo if you want or if you feel that your game is gonna corrupt soon, better ask someone to hold items for you and reset your town I think it will help I guess...

I didn't say bug as in insect bugs what I mean was teachie related stuff...

- - - Post Merge - - -

*techie I mean

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bleh R.I.P English PP


----------



## Bluebirds (Sep 26, 2013)

I check it out- so creepy XC


----------



## rubyy (Sep 26, 2013)

Woah that's weird o.o


Try logging in with a different character.


----------



## Ponyu (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh no, that sounds awful!

I wonder, what happens when you ask Isabelle to build a PWP really close to the invisible house? Maybe it would overwrite it... probably not though... :/


----------



## rubyy (Sep 26, 2013)

Try TT'ing forward on your ds clock.


----------



## amybear91 (Sep 26, 2013)

That's so odd :/ hope you manage to somehow get it sorted soon!


----------



## Silversea (Sep 26, 2013)

I wonder if you will end up with 11 villagers.


----------



## Snow (Sep 26, 2013)

Ponyu said:


> Oh no, that sounds awful!
> 
> I wonder, what happens when you ask Isabelle to build a PWP really close to the invisible house? Maybe it would overwrite it... probably not though... :/



I was going to suggest this -- try to build a PWP right where his house is and see what happens. If she tells you there's a neighbor's house there you'll know he's actually "there". I wonder if ignoring his ghost long enough will make it move out?


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 26, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I don't think so maybe it's a bug better contact Nintendo if you want or if you feel that your game is gonna corrupt soon, better ask someone to hold items for you and reset your town I think it will help I guess...
> 
> I didn't say bug as in insect bugs what I mean was teachie related stuff...
> 
> ...


As long as my game doesn't corrupt, I am going to keep my town. It is what I consider the perfect layout. I love everything about it. I can't move anyone in though, and I have a hunch no one can move out, which just leaves my town in a villager limbo. I love all my current animals so I am ok with this 

I might just have to buy a new game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will try PWPs right now and see what happens. I have a feeling she will something is in the way!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I did TT, day by day for a few days. Nothing. The invisible house stays with no Wolfgang. Wolfgang has sent me a letter saying he wasn't going to move in though!

I sent an e-mail to Nintendo support...I doubt much will come of it though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just tried to build a PWP on the invisible house. Isabelle says that there are plans to build a house for a resident here, so I cannot build a PWP there. Wolfgang will never move in though ;.;


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 26, 2013)

That sounds so strange since it's also crashing other player's games.... I guess Nintendo didn't really think someone would have the opportunity to invite the same villager into your town twice from different areas before they actually moved in and they may not have programmed it to do so.
I'm interested in checking it out, but I'm super paranoid about corrupting my game so I won't take any chances of visiting your dream town.
I hope you get it all figured out and don't have to delete the whole town, that would be so sad!


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 26, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> That sounds so strange since it's also crashing other player's games.... I guess Nintendo didn't really think someone would have the opportunity to invite the same villager into your town twice from different areas before they actually moved in and they may not have programmed it to do so.
> I'm interested in checking it out, but I'm super paranoid about corrupting my game so I won't take any chances of visiting your dream town.
> I hope you get it all figured out and don't have to delete the whole town, that would be so sad!


Yes it is strange, and I do figure it was a situation the programmers never thought to deal with maybe? First, the chances of getting a camper, and the chances that camper will be the one you requested to move in. Who knows though, it could have nothing to do with that at all!

My town seems fine other than I can't invite any new villagers. My next option is to buy a new game. I love the layout of my town too much to give it up!


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Sep 26, 2013)

That's... Odd... I wouldn't be worried about not ever getting him, I'd be worried that space that you're losing and it crashing. Hope nothing happens. I know it's not good advice but if I were you I would time travel day by day for a while. Like log on then instantly log off. It might not work but it's worth a try.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm at your town right now. Also beautiful paths and layout


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Sep 26, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnd........ My games crashed. Also that spot. Weird stuff goin down ._.


----------



## locker (Sep 26, 2013)

other than it crashing this sounds neat,so your other villagers wont move out


----------



## Dizzie (Sep 26, 2013)

Report it on the official nintendo forums, or if you can find a contact on the official AC:NL this is the type of glitch they can probably patch and fix.

Only way to fix is probably TTing though if that doesnt work you might have to wait for a patch or even restart your game. How far in are you?


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 26, 2013)

Pretty interesting issue. I imagine you will still be able to have villagers move out though seeing as I have a plot down today and Marshal still tried to move. ~ Seeing as towns can have 8-10 villagers I assume if someone tries to move the game will count it as going from 9 to 8 villagers. ~ or it'll try to move them out and realise there's a glitch villager too and crash. :S 
How much have you TT'd since the day it glitched? Would a villager have normally moved out by now?

Could you make a new character and try to have their house build there? And is there any sign that an invisible house is there? Can you put items/flowers down where you can't stand? ~ I can't visit your town myself to try. ]:


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 26, 2013)

Dizzie said:


> Report it on the official nintendo forums, or if you can find a contact on the official AC:NL this is the type of glitch they can probably patch and fix.
> 
> Only way to fix is probably TTing though if that doesnt work you might have to wait for a patch or even restart your game. How far in are you?


I have e-mailed Nintendo support. If I don't get a reply soon I will bring it to the official support forums, but when I browsed the forums it didn't seem like an official Nintendo rep replied to any issues?

I would love it if they could fix it through a patch. I am pretty far into the game, my house is fully built. I am just 2 gracie checks away from the last shop. The layout is perfect for my tastes, and I just LOVE my town otherwise! As long as villagers don't move out, I can deal with it...but if they can I lose any, no one new could ever move in -.-


----------



## rubyy (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm gonna dream about your town now~


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 26, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Pretty interesting issue. I imagine you will still be able to have villagers move out though seeing as I have a plot down today and Marshal still tried to move. ~ Seeing as towns can have 8-10 villagers I assume if someone tries to move the game will count it as going from 9 to 8 villagers. ~ or it'll try to move them out and realise there's a glitch villager too and crash. :S
> How much have you TT'd since the day it glitched? Would a villager have normally moved out by now?
> 
> Could you make a new character and try to have their house build there? And is there any sign that an invisible house is there? Can you put items/flowers down where you can't stand? ~ I can't visit your town myself to try. ]:


Ugh if any villagers move out it will be a disaster. seeing as no one can move in. I would be ultimately sad.

The game currently considers the invisible house as a spot for a future resident to move in, so I can't build anything there. I cannot place tiles/flowers on it or stand on it, it is just as the house is there just with no house image. like, the 'hitbox' is there.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 26, 2013)

woahhh duddde trippy
hope you get wolfgang to magically show up soon


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 26, 2013)

Aww D:

I hope sometime your town fixes itself soon ;'(

i also hope nintendo can do something about it >:3


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 26, 2013)

cheddarcat said:


> Ugh if any villagers move out it will be a disaster. seeing as no one can move in. I would be ultimately sad.
> 
> The game currently considers the invisible house as a spot for a future resident to move in, so I can't build anything there. I cannot place tiles/flowers on it or stand on it, it is just as the house is there just with no house image. like, the 'hitbox' is there.



But you can have someone unpacking their house and a plot at the same time, so if your game thinks that wolfgang is invisibly unpacking/some non-existant middle stage, then you should be able to get a new plot once someone moves out. Though by the sounds of it the game regards it as a plot in all respects. (so what happens if you stand where the door should be and press A? ~ can you walk onto the little 'doormat area' indent or read the invisible Nook homes sign?)


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 26, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> But you can have someone unpacking their house and a plot at the same time, so if your game thinks that wolfgang is invisibly unpacking/some non-existant middle stage, then you should be able to get a new plot once someone moves out. Though by the sounds of it the game regards it as a plot in all respects. (so what happens if you stand where the door should be and press A? ~ can you walk onto the little 'doormat area' indent or read the invisible Nook homes sign?)


You know I will try that right now! You never know, it may work! It may trigger him to move in/out, although I doubt it, it is something to try! Thanks 

If you stand where the door/sign is, nothing happens when you press a.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 26, 2013)

cheddarcat said:


> You know I will try that right now! You never know, it may work! It may trigger him to move in/out, although I doubt it, it is something to try! Thanks
> 
> If you stand where the door/sign is, nothing happens when you press a.



Eep, don't let a dreamie go in case there is no replacing them though. o: Was just an idea. Though hopefully the game thinks you're ignoring Wolfgang and kicks him out.

Odd, but I guess it figures. I was hoping you just hadn't tried and it'd let you walk in from the bottom or magically open a door into his house.


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 26, 2013)

Moving a new character in didn't trigger anything. Sadness! 

I don't think it will ever change, the game doesn't consider his house 'built' right now.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 26, 2013)

cheddarcat said:


> Moving a new character in didn't trigger anything. Sadness!
> 
> I don't think it will ever change, the game doesn't consider his house 'built' right now.



Was this a new human or a villager?
I don't know, there must be some thing you can do, (The shrunk funk shuffle in front of it at 5:59am on the date that it glitched? IDK )

I am only so full of suggestions because I had Charlise crush my blue roses as a streetpass villager about a month a go and managed to prevent her moving in after tantrumously trying everything for over an hour. Though I was at an advantage there by not finding her plot as my mayor, but I did have to TT backwards and invite a villager in to override her ~ and now I live in fear that she's queued to move in so I won't let anyone move in without inviting them.


----------



## Venn (Sep 26, 2013)

This is a weird glitch, probably the first ever in existence.. or reported. From reading the pages, I don't see any definite solutions. One may is to continue the game and hope that one day Isabelle says ! Wolfgang is moving, say your goodbyes or something. The only solution to this that will definitely work is restarting the game, but I can see you don't want to do that.


----------



## puppy (Sep 26, 2013)

dont try to fix it omg
make a creepy pasta out of that crap

it would be fun making up a story to it
your town could be famous

crashing peoples' games jesus christ its perfect


----------



## Roselia (Sep 26, 2013)

puppy said:


> dont try to fix it omg
> make a creepy pasta out of that crap
> 
> it would be fun making up a story to it
> ...


that would be amusing. they actually go to his/her town and click the list... bam! a crash 

really sorry to hear about the issue though


----------



## Orieii (Sep 26, 2013)

puppy said:


> dont try to fix it omg
> make a creepy pasta out of that crap
> 
> it would be fun making up a story to it
> ...



Lol. Your town could get famous from this. I also had a glitch in my game but it wasn't that severe. My animals lines were switched. The snooty villagers were talking like an uchi.. and vise versa. It's fixed now :'3 

I would visit your dream, but I'm too afraid. I don't want to take any chances :c It really sucks though. I hope Nintendo fixes this glitch. It would be cool if this prevents villagers from moving out.


----------



## Dizzie (Sep 26, 2013)

cheddarcat said:


> Moving a new character in didn't trigger anything. Sadness!
> 
> I don't think it will ever change, the game doesn't consider his house 'built' right now.



I HAVE AN IDEA! Find someone with wolfgang about to move.... and go get him to move to your place... maybe it'll trigger his house to appear. Like the original move invite triggered it, then the camp invite nulled it. Maybe you just need another trigger for wolfgang. 

Note: you'll probably have to get a villager to move out some how.... if you cant get them to trigger for a 'moving out' thing then you'll probably have to resort to a lot of time travelling to make your villagers feel neglected and pack up =|


----------



## Silversea (Sep 27, 2013)

Or maybe you'll get two wolfgang plots. Interesting concept. What if you changed the date to like 100 years in the future? Might be worth a chance.


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 27, 2013)

puppy said:


> dont try to fix it omg
> make a creepy pasta out of that crap
> 
> it would be fun making up a story to it
> ...


I could totally make this into a creepy pasta town, and if I get a second game I would highly consider it. Would just have to come up with an epic story, involving a map and maybe a grave you can't walk on. So many options!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dizzie said:


> I HAVE AN IDEA! Find someone with wolfgang about to move.... and go get him to move to your place... maybe it'll trigger his house to appear. Like the original move invite triggered it, then the camp invite nulled it. Maybe you just need another trigger for wolfgang.
> 
> Note: you'll probably have to get a villager to move out some how.... if you cant get them to trigger for a 'moving out' thing then you'll probably have to resort to a lot of time travelling to make your villagers feel neglected and pack up =|



You know, I may have to try this! The only bad part is, if it doesn't work the Wolfgang would head to void. It may be the only option left to get this fixed!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 27, 2013)

Out of curiousity, do you still have the letter from Cousteau saying he couldn't move in? Just curious what it said and stuff @-@

But yeah, really awkward glitch. Though, if you only liked 9 villagers, I guess it could be helpful to keep your town as is.


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 27, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> Out of curiousity, do you still have the letter from Cousteau saying he couldn't move in? Just curious what it said and stuff @-@
> 
> But yeah, really awkward glitch. Though, if you only liked 9 villagers, I guess it could be helpful to keep your town as is.


I don't have it anymore, but it say something along the lines of "I need to work out more in my town, sorry I can't move in!"

He is a jock and all, so he had a rather jock response.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 27, 2013)

cheddarcat said:


> I don't have it anymore, but it say something along the lines of "I need to work out more in my town, sorry I can't move in!"
> 
> He is a jock and all, so he had a rather jock response.



Oooo, I see. Really interesting--probably happens if you get a 10th villager before they move in too. You should've saved it! 

Edit: I'd also recommend contacting Nintendo @-@


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2013)

Dizzie said:


> I HAVE AN IDEA! Find someone with wolfgang about to move.... and go get him to move to your place... maybe it'll trigger his house to appear. Like the original move invite triggered it, then the camp invite nulled it. Maybe you just need another trigger for wolfgang.
> 
> Note: you'll probably have to get a villager to move out some how.... if you cant get them to trigger for a 'moving out' thing then you'll probably have to resort to a lot of time travelling to make your villagers feel neglected and pack up =|



If she got Cousteau to say the moving in stuff from the campsite, then another Wolfgang should be able to say that too, without having to move anyone out.


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 27, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> If she got Cousteau to say the moving in stuff from the campsite, then another Wolfgang should be able to say that too, without having to move anyone out.


Oh yes, I only have 8 villagers, 9 if you include 'ghost' Wolfgang. I think Wolfgang should say he will move in, but I have a bad feeling he will just send another letter saying he won't move in. I might go to the villager trade center and see if anyone wants to donate a Wolfgang. I have nothing to really offer in return though 

I also e-mailed Nintendo support. Anyone else have ideas on how to contact them? I sent it last night and have no response, but I figure it would take them many days to get to me.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 27, 2013)

I'd dream of a town with a Wolfgang in. Sounds stupid, but if a villager lives in your town they'll recognise you in a dream.


----------



## Ponyu (Sep 27, 2013)

RhinoK said:


> I'd dream of a town with a Wolfgang in. Sounds stupid, but if a villager lives in your town they'll recognise you in a dream.


Interesting idea! However, this probably only works after the player has introduced himself to the villager (in his town)...?


----------



## Campy (Sep 27, 2013)

I've been following this thread since you started it and I've been trying to think of things you could try, but I can't think of anything that could help!

I'm wondering though, what happens if you go talk to Isabelle about problematic citizens? Does he show up on the list?


----------



## sock (Sep 27, 2013)

So sorry I haven't got any ideas that might help you. I just wanted to wish you luck with it all. acnl may be a nice relaxing game, but it can cause people a whole lot of trouble sometimes.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 27, 2013)

Arg. That situation totally sucks :B

I got Fauna, but on the next day she didn't put her plot. I had to play on that day with my main, and then TT again so that she could put her plot. If on the next day that i TT and that i found another fauna in my camp and that i invited her, I think it would have definitely made a glitch like yours. I think having 2 Wolfgang makes the glitch, and i really doubt if you can fix this problem :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

WOW. The invisible house is creepy O_O !
Poor you! And my game did crash >~<


----------



## rivulet (Sep 27, 2013)

I just visited your dream town, but I was too paranoid to check your map. However, I did walk in front of Wolfgang's non-existent house.

I would try to get another Wolfgang, as another user stated, but I don't know if it would work. Try contacting Nintendo on the phone, maybe? I haven't tried it before, but maybe they could figure something out?


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Sep 27, 2013)

So about your town again. Off topic but I'm sorry I'm in love with your town layout! Just had to Say it.

I revisited your town and that is weird crap. Also whoever said the creepypasta thing... Get the publishers I wrote a story!
Don't worry I put based off *your username*'s issue. You have 2/4 credit! The person suggested a creepiest got 1/4 and I got 1/4 for doin a lot of writing. I'll put it up in the museum thread soon!

And have you tried planting a tree by the house? It'll probably wilt but just a guess.


----------



## Dizzie (Sep 27, 2013)

Wolfgang just moved into my town, if he requests to move some time soon I'll tell you and we can try. But just explain your situation in the Villager Trading forum and I am sure someone will want to help! I think it might work to get wolfgang to move in, or at least trigger the game to refresh and fix the bug. 

Right now I have Leonardo moving out so it might be a while before my wolfgang moves.


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 27, 2013)

Campy said:


> I've been following this thread since you started it and I've been trying to think of things you could try, but I can't think of anything that could help!
> 
> I'm wondering though, what happens if you go talk to Isabelle about problematic citizens? Does he show up on the list?


He is not listed as a problematic citizen. He seems to be stuck in a moving in phase, but glitched out because he shows up as a house on my map, thus why the game crashes when you click on his house on the map, because he isn't actually supposed to be on the map and the game doesn't know how to handle it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



brightblueberry333 said:


> So sorry I haven't got any ideas that might help you. I just wanted to wish you luck with it all. acnl may be a nice relaxing game, but it can cause people a whole lot of trouble sometimes.



Thank you very much! It is a little sad for me, I spent a lot of time in my town and now it is messed up D: The upside is I get a unique invisible house!

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosiekitty405 said:


> So about your town again. Off topic but I'm sorry I'm in love with your town layout! Just had to Say it.
> 
> I revisited your town and that is weird crap. Also whoever said the creepypasta thing... Get the publishers I wrote a story!
> Don't worry I put based off *your username*'s issue. You have 2/4 credit! The person suggested a creepiest got 1/4 and I got 1/4 for doin a lot of writing. I'll put it up in the museum thread soon!
> ...


I will read it when you post it!  You can plant flowers by it, I assume a tree will wilt.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dizzie said:


> Wolfgang just moved into my town, if he requests to move some time soon I'll tell you and we can try. But just explain your situation in the Villager Trading forum and I am sure someone will want to help! I think it might work to get wolfgang to move in, or at least trigger the game to refresh and fix the bug.
> 
> Right now I have Leonardo moving out so it might be a while before my wolfgang moves.


Of how kind of you! I posted on the villager trade and someone else had a Wolfgang that might move at some point. I don't want to take him from someone who loves him though. It just seems to be the LAST thing I can try to possibly get this fixed. I don't think Nintendo will do anything, and I don't want to reset my town, so it is the last option that may not even work!

If you are willing to help, I would be very grateful. Just PM me when he decides to move, even if it takes a while. I will post here if I find another Wolfgang before. No rush, no one is moving in anytime soon LOL <3


----------



## hamner (Sep 28, 2013)

What I find interesting is that this seems to be the only recorded instance of the glitch. You are the only google result I could find.

It would be interesting if anyone could replicate the glitch. Perhaps by checking the camper in the town, finding someone offering the camper, convincing the villager to move from another town, and then convincing them to move from the campsite.
I also wonder if it would be the same if the camper was asked first.

Perhaps the game is having difficulty in deciding whether the Wolfgang is from another person's town or from the campsite and thus somehow the data got corrupted during the generation process.

If it isn't figured out by the time I've gotten all the villagers I want, then I may make an attempt to do this.
On the other hand, I'm curious about what other kinds of limitations this will place on your game (Other than the current glitching that is).


----------



## BitterCoffee (Sep 28, 2013)

Did his plot appear when you TTed? :9


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 28, 2013)

hamner said:


> What I find interesting is that this seems to be the only recorded instance of the glitch. You are the only google result I could find.
> 
> It would be interesting if anyone could replicate the glitch. Perhaps by checking the camper in the town, finding someone offering the camper, convincing the villager to move from another town, and then convincing them to move from the campsite.
> I also wonder if it would be the same if the camper was asked first.
> ...



The only way to know is to test and see if it can be replicated, but that is already a rather difficult thing to do. Also, I don't want anyone getting a game messed up like mine unless they really wanted it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BitterCoffee said:


> Did his plot appear when you TTed? :9


The first TT day, the plot did not appear. The second TT day, the plot still had no appeared. That is the day that the Wolfgang camper was at my campsite. I asked that Wolfgang to move in. In my experience, plots usually appear on the first or second day after inviting them, so I thought I had messed up and thus invited the camper Wolfgang.

The day after I invited the camper Wolfgang, a Wolfgang plot appeared. The day after that, I got the letter from Wolfgang saying he isn't moving in and the plot turned invisible.


----------



## TheLostEmpire (Sep 28, 2013)

It sounds like Wolfgang's house was never able to fully load. This most likely will not work, but before 6am play the game. At 6am it will reload the town and hopefully Wolfgang's house with it. If not try to mess with the house by hitting it or running far away and coming back and hope the game loads it, but this does not seem likely and would only work for the invisible fruit glitch.


----------



## Dizzie (Sep 28, 2013)

I have 2 games if you think it might glitch my game I can transfer him to my TT game and butter him up to move again to yours. Im not attached to him, I am more interested in the cats, bunnies and Hamsters XD


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Sep 29, 2013)

Really weird...
According to your town tree, there's no sign of Wolfgang at the beginning with the list of residents. But about midway through the whole credits, my game crashed. So I'm assuming that it got to the point where Wolfgang moved in (somewhere in October?). Have you tried contacting Nintendo about this?


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 29, 2013)

TheLostEmpire said:


> It sounds like Wolfgang's house was never able to fully load. This most likely will not work, but before 6am play the game. At 6am it will reload the town and hopefully Wolfgang's house with it. If not try to mess with the house by hitting it or running far away and coming back and hope the game loads it, but this does not seem likely and would only work for the invisible fruit glitch.



I will try the 6 am thing soon! I will try almost anything at this point!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dizzie said:


> I have 2 games if you think it might glitch my game I can transfer him to my TT game and butter him up to move again to yours. Im not attached to him, I am more interested in the cats, bunnies and Hamsters XD



Your game shouldn't get glitched at all. It should only affect my game. I would love a chance to try to get my game normal again!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fudgenuggets said:


> Really weird...
> According to your town tree, there's no sign of Wolfgang at the beginning with the list of residents. But about midway through the whole credits, my game crashed. So I'm assuming that it got to the point where Wolfgang moved in (somewhere in October?). Have you tried contacting Nintendo about this?



Oh I never thought to look at my town tree credits. I didn't know that it crashed! Yeah I got him when I was TTd to October. I emailed Nintendo the night it happened, about 2 days ago. No response yet. I may call them Monday. It is something the Animal Crossing team should know about and look into I think, it is just a matter of getting Nintendo's attention, which I figure is kinna hard :/ The game has the ability to update, so I think they could make a patch to fix it, but being the only case, I feel like they wouldn't spend their time on one person. Although it could happen to others over the years, so it would be wise for them to patch this up.


----------



## cheddarcat (Sep 30, 2013)

Has anyone e-mailed nintendo before? If so how long did it take? Still have no response from them and wondering if I should send it again.


----------



## cheddarcat (Oct 1, 2013)

Update: Got an e-mail reply back that said to call. I called, and the only solution given was to send in my game and system. However, they did say they could potentially delete my game save/town in order to 'solve the issue' which I was not willing to risk. 

He did say he put it into the system as a new issue, and implied that someone may look into it. I am however not very confident that anyone at Animal Crossing will see it. I included my dream town so any technicians can see the errors for themselves, but like I said I am not very confident that the AC team will get it and patch the issue. Looks like I have an invisible villager house forever!


----------



## Dizzie (Oct 2, 2013)

cheddarcat said:


> Update: Got an e-mail reply back that said to call. I called, and the only solution given was to send in my game and system. However, they did say they could potentially delete my game save/town in order to 'solve the issue' which I was not willing to risk.
> 
> He did say he put it into the system as a new issue, and implied that someone may look into it. I am however not very confident that anyone at Animal Crossing will see it. I included my dream town so any technicians can see the errors for themselves, but like I said I am not very confident that the AC team will get it and patch the issue. Looks like I have an invisible villager house forever!



KK Wolfgang wants to move now! He has 3 days so if you can clear open a spot in at least 3 days I'll give you him, if not then I'll transfer him to my other game and work on getting him out again to give you another chance. PM me! If you can take him sooner I'll TT to his move day.

P/S if they dont take the issue seriously we could try to get some people in the BTF to report on it multiple times to make them realize this IS an issue. It can easily happen to anyone and be game breaking for them, so it DOES need to be patched. Whats the link to where you reported? I'll report that it happened to me too XD


----------



## rubyy (Oct 2, 2013)

I just went to your town. At least Wolfgang's house is out the way :L


----------



## Moonsownsister (Oct 2, 2013)

I hope this is resolved soon... Your town is great!


----------



## Lassy (Oct 2, 2013)

cheddarcat said:


> Update: Got an e-mail reply back that said to call. I called, and the only solution given was to send in my game and system. However, they did say they could potentially delete my game save/town in order to 'solve the issue' which I was not willing to risk.
> 
> He did say he put it into the system as a new issue, and implied that someone may look into it. I am however not very confident that anyone at Animal Crossing will see it. I included my dream town so any technicians can see the errors for themselves, but like I said I am not very confident that the AC team will get it and patch the issue. Looks like I have an invisible villager house forever!



WOW. That's horrible for you ;_;


----------



## Silversea (Oct 2, 2013)

The mystery continues.


----------



## Joey (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow, just read through this whole thread. Do any of the villagers say "Oh someone new moved into town, I'll go visit them later". I presume they wouldn't say that though.

I hope Nintendo patch it though.


----------



## cheddarcat (Oct 2, 2013)

The villagers never mention him at all, he doesn't exist in my game as a character.

Dizzie was kind enough to donate her Wolfgang to science. I invited him to move into my town and he accepted. Next day I got a letter saying he was not going to move in. It did not trigger the invisible Wolfgang house to appear. 

I want to publicly thank Dizzie for dedicating her time and Wolfgang at the slim chance it might fix my game. I really, really appreciate it. Sadly it did not work though.  Looks like I am completely out of options other than restarting my game, which I refuse to do! Instead I will dedicate my town to the invisible house 

It has also been several days and none of my villagers have asked/talked about moving. By now usually one would want to move. I am starting to think that no one will move out either!


----------



## Venn (Oct 2, 2013)

That would really annoy me, I would restart.
But you do whatever you want to do.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Oct 2, 2013)

cheddarcat said:


> The villagers never mention him at all, he doesn't exist in my game as a character.
> 
> Dizzie was kind enough to donate her Wolfgang to science. I invited him to move into my town and he accepted. Next day I got a letter saying he was not going to move in. It did not trigger the invisible Wolfgang house to appear.
> 
> ...



That's a bit of a bummer / kind of a blessing as I seem to remember you saying you had nearly all your dreamies. (or am I being dumb and confusing you with someone else?)

On the other hand, it did occur to me randomly earlier today that if this is a digital copy and you backed it up before this glitch occurred you can apparently delete your town and then put the save back onto your SD card to continue playing from the back-up. ~ as deleting your town means it can't do the last played date check anymore which causes your back-ups to fail if you load the town again. 
I've never tried it before so I can't promise that would work ~ and it relies on you needing to have a backed up digital copy beforehand, but if this is a possibility for you I would be willing to attempt this on my spare town to confirm if it would work or not before you try for you. - will just have to wait a little bit for my friend to collect a villager from that town.


----------



## cheddarcat (Oct 3, 2013)

Sadly, I cannot even attempt that solution because I have the physical game card. I think that there would have been more chances for my game to be fixed if it were digital. Digital games have the repair tool, but the physical game does not


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey on the bright side you could become a famous town.
Make your town horror-ish and then base it of the story I wrote (check it out peeps )
And then you could be a famous town!!!


----------



## Lauren (Oct 3, 2013)

Humm.. does it show up on a visitors map as him being there? That's strange! I have never heard anything like it!


----------



## Nojiko (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow, this was an interesting thread to read. I'm sorry about your glitched town, although it does make it very unique! I admire that you aren't going to restart over it.

To me, it almost sounds like Wolfgang isn't even in move-in limbo technically. Only because, unless I'm remembering incorrectly, you should be able to send mail to a villager who has a plot up. I think this is what I did before Mira moved in. Although the villager conversations and such sound like he's about to move-in... very weird.

I hope you're able to get a fix for this issue but I understand being pessimistic about Nintendo doing anything about it. Like you said, it's going to be hard to get the attention of the Animal Crossing developers for a bug that only affects one person so far, and was discovered nearly a year after launch. Not to mention the devs are part of Nintendo of Japan, and you're contacting a different division for the problem. Maybe try posting on the official Nintendo forum as well; while you probably won't get a solution, it might help with some exposure for your problem. Good luck! I'll be checking out your town as well.


----------



## coolycatty123 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey, um...

Just so you know, I bet you were worried or concerned Wolfgang wasn't plotted to your town yet, so what you did I'm sure anyone else would of done.

If this happens to someone else it would be a big problem! I'm going to ask Nintendo about it today as well, and let them know this is a pretty horrible problem.  I hope your town gets sorted out! What a bummer to have a perfect town have such a weird glitch -_-


----------



## that2ndguy (Apr 9, 2014)

This thread is about 5.5 months old, but I'm really curious as to what happened.  Is your town still glitched?


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 9, 2014)

that2ndguy said:


> This thread is about 5.5 months old, but I'm really curious as to what happened.  Is your town still glitched?



I want to know aswell!
id probably delete my town if that happened


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 9, 2014)

Last I heard (which was a couple months after this thread died) they had kept the town and just accepted that no one can move in or out of the town. The glitch never solved itself. 
They have a 2nd town anyway though.


----------



## french toast (Apr 9, 2014)

A second town, and a town with an unique glitch that no one else on record have. All is well.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 9, 2014)

Everything is well. She actually devoted her time to make her town have a story with the house. And I don't think bumping dead threads is allowed guys...


----------



## SliceAndDice (Apr 9, 2014)

Is the Dream Code still legit? I might check this out. It can't mess up my town, right?


----------



## Kildor (Apr 9, 2014)

SliceAndDice said:


> Is the Dream Code still legit? I might check this out. It can't mess up my town, right?



It will crash your game
But it is safe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It will crash when you touch the house or open the sidebar on the map I think.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 9, 2014)

SliceAndDice said:


> Is the Dream Code still legit? I might check this out. It can't mess up my town, right?



If you touch the plot where his house is on the map the game will crash


----------



## Kildor (Apr 9, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> If you touch the plot where his house is on the map the game will crash



Not the mayor's house. The Invisible WolfGangs house.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Apr 9, 2014)

Alright, thanks.  Time to take a "look"


----------

